# much ado about nothing



## annabell (Jul 23, 2008)

there is no topic here, in fact you can wright anything you want as long as it follows the rules.                                
 HEY there is 2 BYC's,back yard cows, back yard chickens!!!!!


----------



## annabell (Jul 23, 2008)

::bun::coolsun:::bouquet:


----------



## annabell (Jul 23, 2008)

anyone here?!?


----------



## wynedot55 (Jul 23, 2008)

im always around somewhere.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 23, 2008)

Fewer members here so things move slower than byc.


----------



## amysflock (Jul 24, 2008)

Since we can write anything, I'd just like to express my thanks to you all for starting this board. It seems much more user-friendly (and friendlier in general!) than another cow board I frequent.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 24, 2008)

Hmmmmm!!! What other cow board? There is no other! :coolsun


----------



## CowGirl95 (Jul 24, 2008)

I just joined today when I found out about it in Backyard Chicken. What is this gonna be called when there already is a BYC?


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 24, 2008)

CowGirl95 said:
			
		

> I just joined today when I found out about it in Backyard Chicken. What is this gonna be called when there already is a BYC?


Maybe BYCows?


----------



## wynedot55 (Jul 24, 2008)

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Hmmmmm!!! What other cow board? There is no other! :coolsun


i bet i know wich cow board  your talking about.an if its the 1 im thinking about they are real friendly.


----------



## amysflock (Jul 24, 2008)

If it's the same one, they're a little biased against beef cattle from what my experience. But still a ton of great information from some very helpful people for sure.


----------



## wynedot55 (Jul 24, 2008)

i dont think we are talking about the same cow board.


----------



## Chris aka Barney (Jul 25, 2008)

We're here! It's been a busy day! Have a good one! 




			
				annabell said:
			
		

> anyone here?!?


----------



## annabell (Jul 27, 2008)

thanks


----------



## annabell (Aug 6, 2008)

just got a new avatar!!! like it?


----------



## wynedot55 (Aug 6, 2008)

i like your avator.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Aug 6, 2008)

neat


----------



## CowGirl95 (Aug 7, 2008)

cool


----------



## chicken_boy_Kurt (Oct 13, 2008)

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> CowGirl95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah because BYC was first  (this is my first post here btw)


----------



## wynedot55 (Oct 13, 2008)

welcome glad to have you here.


----------



## chicken_boy_Kurt (Oct 13, 2008)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> welcome glad to have you here.


glad to be here
:coolsun :bouquet (wow only two different smilies than BYChickens :/)


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Oct 13, 2008)

Here's some others for you:













for starters.


----------



## chicken_boy_Kurt (Oct 13, 2008)

Those smilies are cool. I saved one to my computer.


----------



## TheNewChick (Oct 14, 2008)

I think I started an epidemic.

The MAAN epidemic.


----------



## wynedot55 (Oct 14, 2008)

welcome glad to see you here.


----------



## chicken_boy_Kurt (Oct 14, 2008)

KIM!!!!! I told you you should join .


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Oct 14, 2008)

TheNewChick


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Oct 14, 2008)

I want to say that this mod does know what happened with the MANN threads on BYChickens. Let's keep this one clean and not make it the first thread locked her due to problems. Okay?


----------



## chicken_boy_Kurt (Oct 15, 2008)

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> I want to say that this mod does know what happened with the MANN threads on BYChickens. Let's keep this one clean and not make it the first thread locked her due to problems. Okay?


That was due to one member spamming it :/. That member is not a member here so hopefully there won't be a problem .


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Oct 15, 2008)

Hopefully not. Just thought I would get the warning in as this BYC is growing fast lately. 

We have a really good group here.


----------



## wynedot55 (Oct 15, 2008)

yes we are growing at a pretty good clipp.


----------



## chicken_boy_Kurt (Oct 16, 2008)

What breed of cow/s does everyone have?


----------



## wynedot55 (Oct 16, 2008)

reg beefmasters an hereford X  hol


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Oct 16, 2008)

Holstien, holstien x milking shorthorn cross, a few holstein x jersey crosses and some holstein x herford crosses (hate those!)


----------



## chicken_boy_Kurt (Oct 16, 2008)

Cool, I want an Ayrshire right now. That is the only breed that isn't crossed with something that I could get.


----------



## Thewife (Oct 16, 2008)

My herd is about as mixed as can be! 
I'd have to draw a family tree to figure out who is what!
Holstein, simmental, jersey, limo, brahma, pinsgaur, herferd, and a little bit of norwegian red!
I think that is all!


----------



## annabell (Nov 14, 2008)

> MAANanites are amazing.nuff' said.


it lives on! in the form of BYCows!


----------



## chicken_boy_Kurt (Nov 15, 2008)

When did I pass 100 posts?


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Nov 15, 2008)

I have no clue but, you have!


----------



## annabell (Nov 15, 2008)

chicken_boy_Kurt said:
			
		

> When did I pass 100 posts?


 hey... is this a new smilie?


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Nov 15, 2008)

annabell said:
			
		

> chicken_boy_Kurt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=209


----------

